# New cigar smoker humidor advice



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

I've always enjoyed a cigar but never was not heavily into them as I have been enjoying pipe smoking for the past 4-5 years. For past months I have found myself trying out many different cigars and smoking them more than my pipe. I currently have 20+ cigars on hand, some Acids, 5 vegas, Spectres and a few others. I do not yet own a humidor but am wondering if I actually need one. At the moment i have a wooden drawer in my coffee table that all my cigars are in with a small tupperware container with a wet spong in it sitting in the drawer. I know if it was an air tight box that would create too much humidity but being a drawer thats not air tight I figure it will be better than nothing. I dont plan to have any more than 20-30 cigars on hand at any point since i just smoke them until i get down to a few and then place another decent order from pipesandcigars. I also have a couple 5 count herf-a-dors. Is my current set up with the drawer bad idea? I dont keep the cigars for more than a few months at a time and then its usually time for a new order.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Air tight Tupperware is actually what you need. If you smoke a couple sticks a month that'll exchange enough air that you'll be fine. I don't know if p&c sells em but get a couple Boveda 65% packets and you'll be good.

The sponge is just asking for mold.That's why I suggest Boveda.

Welcome to the forum. Good luck keeping it to under 30 cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Air tight Tupperware is actually what you need. If you smoke a couple sticks a month that'll exchange enough air that you'll be fine. I don't know if p&c sells em but get a couple Boveda 65% packets and you'll be good.
> 
> The sponge is just asking for mold.That's why I suggest Boveda.
> 
> ...


I have been reading about using tupperware. I don't have any big enough for 30 sticks so id have to go and buy something and if i do i figure i might as well just buy a humidor. I honestly just like the convenience of having them in my coffee table drawer since it has two drawers and one has all my pipe tabacco and the other has all my cigars and since i mostly smoke while watching TV it works out great. Before i did the sponge I had a mason jar with water and taped it to the back of the drawer and didnt have any mold problems with in the few months its been there. I just changed to the sponge the other day since I figure it made more sense. I'm thinking maybe i should build a humidor that will fit in the drawer. With my current set up though do you think it will actually keep my cigars from drying out? I hear you with trying to stay under 30 cigars lol, when i started out with pipe tabacco I said id only have a few tabaccos, now i have dozens of masons jars full of tabacco. I just received an order today of cigars and im already looking at what i want to try next lol.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The difference between tupperdors and a humidor(that actually works) is a few hundred bucks. If you have the capabilities to build a solid air tight box, by all means give it a shot. 

I'm curious of the hygrometer readings in the drawer. 

As for the jars I get it. January I bought a few, figured that was plenty. Now I'm pushing 100 blends. But I only smoke about 10 on a regular basis and keep refilling those jars. Pipe tobacco is so cheap it's too easy to buy a couple ozs to try. 

Back to the drawer.. I keep my cigars at a relatively low rh(63). I left the door open on my cabinet by accident and my rh dropped to 50. My basement is not exactly an arid climate either. 
If your pipe tobacco is dry enough to smoke( usually 40-50 rh) I would suspect the cigars can't be much higher even with a sponge, since it's primarily an open air situation.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> The difference between tupperdors and a humidor(that actually works) is a few hundred bucks. If you have the capabilities to build a solid air tight box, by all means give it a shot.
> 
> I'm curious of the hygrometer readings in the drawer.
> 
> ...


As far as building a humidor I just assumed all it involves building a wood box and seeling the seems with silcone and you'd have an air tight box.

As for the pipe tabacco its seeled in jars so I would just assumed that outside air doesnt have much affect on it. Maybe outside temperature would but my house is pretty much a constant 70~ degrees and obviously the drawers keep it all away from any sunlight.

Im going to start looking for a tupperware that will fit in my drawer and all my sticks. I smoke a few every weekend so plenty of air exchange. Im also curious about the hygrometer reading for the drawer as it is though. Can you suggesta simple hygrometer that just plain works? Ive been doing some research and so far it seems many say a simple analog dial one works better than the fancy digital ones. I tooks some pictures of my set up just for reference.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think I know anyone serious about their stash that uses analog hygros. Go to Wal-Mart and grab an accurite. Less than 10$ . I would suggest calibrating with a new Boveda, the salt test is pretty unreliable if you're not practiced at it. 
If the hygro is off make a note and tape the + - to the side. I have 6 of em and won't buy anything else.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If you're using an airtight Tupperware and one Boveda pack, you don't even need a hygrometer. The Boveda will do the job.


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I don't think I know anyone serious about their stash that uses analog hygros. Go to Wal-Mart and grab an accurite. Less than 10$ . I would suggest calibrating with a new Boveda, the salt test is pretty unreliable if you're not practiced at it.
> If the hygro is off make a note and tape the + - to the side. I have 6 of em and won't buy anything else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks going to stop at Walmart this week and pick one up. Im going to check the levels in the drawer and then take it from there.



StogieNinja said:


> If you're using an airtight Tupperware and one Boveda pack, you don't even need a hygrometer. The Boveda will do the job.


Thanks! Pobably going to end up going the tupperware route within the drawer but would like to see the levels in my drawer alone first. I can see myself eventually investing in a nice humidor but it seems i cant really find anything that really appeals to me that has good reviews. Id love to have a small cabinet that plugs in and you just add distilled water to and it just automatically controls the humidity level. Does something like this exist?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe333x said:


> Thanks going to stop at Walmart this week and pick one up. Im going to check the levels in the drawer and then take it from there.
> 
> Thanks! Pobably going to end up going the tupperware route within the drawer but would like to see the levels in my drawer alone first. I can see myself eventually investing in a nice humidor but it seems i cant really find anything that really appeals to me that has good reviews. Id love to have a small cabinet that plugs in and you just add distilled water to and it just automatically controls the humidity level. Does something like this exist?


Get together with @@winsorhumidors.. He builds customs. If it's decent size put an oasis humidifier in it. they're automatic.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Joe333x said:


> ...would like to see the levels in my drawer alone first.


Unless you have some kind of seal, the humidity in the drawer is just going to equal what your house is at. Any humidity you try to put in that drawer will just leak out into the room because there won't be anything stopping it. You may as well just put them on a counter.



Joe333x said:


> Id love to have a small cabinet that plugs in and you just add distilled water to and it just automatically controls the humidity level. Does something like this exist?


People have been searching for that for a long time. Oasis are the closest thing, but IMHO they don't work well in small spaces. Too many stories of over-humidification.


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Unless you have some kind of seal, the humidity in the drawer is just going to equal what your house is at. Any humidity you try to put in that drawer will just leak out into the room because there won't be anything stopping it. You may as well just put them on a counter.
> 
> People have been searching for that for a long time. Oasis are the closest thing, but IMHO they don't work well in small spaces. Too many stories of over-humidification.





UBC03 said:


> Get together with @@winsorhumidors.. He builds customs. If it's decent size put an oasis humidifier in it. they're automatic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Im thinking I'll pick up this 



 and maybe one of these also 





Since this will fit in thr drawer it will be perfect. Not sure if the tray is necessary or not but amazon showed it as frequently bought together and it seems you could fit 2 of them in that container. What Boveda packs do you guys recommend as far as size and Rh?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Joe333x said:


> Not sure if the tray is necessary or not but amazon showed it as frequently bought together and it seems you could fit 2 of them in that container. What Boveda packs do you guys recommend as far as size and Rh?


If you do decide to get those trays, pm me, I have extras and can provide them cheaper than Amazon! 

I recommend 65% rh packets, in the 40g size. For a container that size, two will be more than enough. Get them on eBay for about $4.


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> If you do decide to get those trays, pm me, I have extras and can provide them cheaper than Amazon!
> 
> I recommend 65% rh packets, in the 40g size. For a container that size, two will be more than enough. Get them on eBay for about $4.


Thanks! Im kind of thinking that using a tray in a tupperdor is kind of a waste. Correct me if im wrong but a reason to use spanish cedar in a humidor is it retains moisture well without distortion. So in a normal humidor they work well to help keep your Rh levels up once seasoned. With a tupperdor on the other hand moisture is held in by sealed plastic rather than wood so by putting a spanish cedar tray inside of it you are creating one more thing that can absorb moisture and make your Boveda packs run out faster. Thoughts? I noticed you recommend a rather low Rh, is that because the fact that a tupperdor holds moisture much better than a wood one where normally 72 may be the recommendation?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Joe333x said:


> Thanks! Im kind of thinking that using a tray in a tupperdor is kind of a waste. Correct me if im wrong but a reason to use spanish cedar in a humidor is it retains moisture well without distortion. So in a normal humidor they work well to help keep your Rh levels up once seasoned. With a tupperdor on the other hand moisture is held in by sealed plastic rather than wood so by putting a spanish cedar tray inside of it you are creating one more thing that can absorb moisture and make your Boveda packs run out faster. Thoughts? I noticed you recommend a rather low Rh, is that because the fact that a tupperdor holds moisture much better than a wood one where normally 72 may be the recommendation?


Spanish cedar acts both as an rh buffer _and _the aroma is complementary to cigars (which is why you see it often wrapped around cigars, or inside tubos).

I use them inside my tupperdors both for the aroma, and because they help the rh bounce back more quickly. When you open the tupperdore, the air is exchanged completely. The more space taken up by hygroscopic material that is already at your rh, the better, because the spanish cedar will shed rH more slowly than the air will, so IMO you'll actually prolong your Boveda life. Just season them first, and they won't need to absorb any moisture from the Boveda.

As to what I recommend for rH, it's because in my experience the lower rH results in cigars that burn better and taste better. I know a lot of shops and online tutorials parrot the 70*/70% number, but most of us who have been at this for a while have found much better flavors at 62-65%. Richer flavor, cooler burn, less harshness, fewer bitter or acrid cigars, etc. I keep all my Cubans at 62%, and my non-Cubans at 65% and have for years now.


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Spanish cedar acts both as an rh buffer _and _the aroma is complementary to cigars (which is why you see it often wrapped around cigars, or inside tubos).
> 
> I use them inside my tupperdors both for the aroma, and because they help the rh bounce back more quickly. When you open the tupperdore, the air is exchanged completely. The more space taken up by hygroscopic material that is already at your rh, the better, because the spanish cedar will shed rH more slowly than the air will, so IMO you'll actually prolong your Boveda life. Just season them first, and they won't need to absorb any moisture from the Boveda.
> 
> As to what I recommend for rH, it's because in my experience the lower rH results in cigars that burn better and taste better. I know a lot of shops and online tutorials parrot the 70*/70% number, but most of us who have been at this for a while have found much better flavors at 62-65%. Richer flavor, cooler burn, less harshness, fewer bitter or acrid cigars, etc. I keep all my Cubans at 62%, and my non-Cubans at 65% and have for years now.


Thanks for that info, makes sense now to have the cedar shevles. I can understand your rH recommendation since i definitely find that my pipe tabaccos are much better after they have been in a jar for awhile and had time to dry, no one likes a wet smoke.

Has anyone used the sistema containers as a tupperdore? I have used them for food and they have leaked before so they also must leak vapor id assume. Wondering if i should go with something else with a better seal but the sistema seems to have the best shape for cigars.


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

Figured I'd post up what I ended up going. I got a lock&lock 5.5 liter container which conveniently has a tray that i put two 65% Bovedas under. Picked up an accurite hygrometer and did the salt test and its pretty darn accurate, tested to be off by 1-3rh low and is currently reading 64 with the bovedas. The lock&lock is air tight unlike the sistema ones and holds about 50 sticks. Thanks for everones help.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Joe333x said:


> Im thinking I'll pick up this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00284AG5U/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> and maybe one of these also
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B9234HE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2XAP15XYGFFRW
> 
> Since this will fit in thr drawer it will be perfect. Not sure if the tray is necessary or not but amazon showed it as frequently bought together and it seems you could fit 2 of them in that container. What Boveda packs do you guys recommend as far as size and Rh?


That's the exact container and those are the exact 2 trays I bought for my first tupperdor a few months ago. I seasoned the trays with DW and a sponge, have a 65% RH Boveda in each tray, as well as a Western Caliber IV hygrometer in there also. I've yet to have any issues.


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> That's the exact container and those are the exact 2 trays I bought for my first tupperdor a few months ago. I seasoned the trays with DW and a sponge, have a 65% RH Boveda in each tray, as well as a Western Caliber IV hygrometer in there also. I've yet to have any issues.


I was going to go with the sistema one until i filled one that i have up with water and it leaked like a sieve. Sistema doesnt wvem advertise that their stuff is air or water tight. Which lead me to the lock&lock container which is advertised as air and water tight and i tested it when i got it and it definitely is. This thing held a constant rh of 65 with no humidification device in it at all, just the cigars them selves. Only down side is the container i bought is the largest that lock&lock makes and its smaller than the sistema one but no big deal.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got 5 of the Sistema Klip It containers that have been in use for close to 6 months.... All hold rH perfect, and haven't had a single one of the Bovedas get the least bit crusty. YMMV.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 24, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> I've got 5 of the Sistema Klip It containers that have been in use for close to 6 months.... All hold rH perfect, and haven't had a single one of the Bovedas get the least bit crusty. YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you ever end up with an empty one could you try a water test with it? I literally sat at the container store ready to buy one but I've had many sistema containers for food usage and ill tell you their the last I'd trust with any type of liquid in them to bring your lunch to work, all the ones I have leak which is what turned me off from buying the large one as a tupperdore. Of course is could just be that the ones I have are used so the gasket it screw up but I noticed while at the store that sistema lists nothing about being liquid or air tight while lock&lock does and which ultimately made me go with it. I filled it up with water and turn it every way and no leaks at all.


----------

